# Submission Survival 2



## Pvt. Cowboy

Throwing out a feeler for another class. 

Most likely central mass area again, venue TBA. November, but date TBA. 

Topics covered- 

How to AVOID getting taken down. 
Shit. I was taken down... What next? 
Making space, for an escape. 
Making space, to draw your weapon. 

Trapped in a submission... How to escape. 
Trapped in mount? Or someone on your back? How to escape. 

And of course, Johnny Laws favorite topic, camera-proof compliance.  

Post your "ins."


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group




----------



## Killjoy

I might, depending on the time and date. If I go though, I want to see you teach dressed like this:


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

KJ. Did you see the Krav Seminar coming up? I'll go if some of you pipe-hitters are going to be there


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well... Since one of the attendees from my last class liked it that much... He decided he would host!!

*November 13th, @ 6pm. Chocksett Middle School, Sterling Mass*. There's a ton of mats there available. 
So lets go kids. 
Attire is the same as last class - Workout clothing. Something durable for a tshirt, as we do tend to pull on them during techniques. We'll be on the mats for about 2.5-3 hours, so make sure you bring something to keep hydrated!

Bring questions! There's always scenarios that I appreciate being asked about! 
C'mon... lets see the ins...


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I'm working, but trying to pull a swap... I'll be tender from sim instructor school @ spa... so be gentle ladies.


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> So lets go kids.


If I recall correctly I was the youngest there last time, and would 100% do it again if I wasn't so far away. But if you decide to do more around the end of Dec/January count me in!


----------



## wwonka

I'm in.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Not everyone at once... 

Another class for the donut. Free training boys and girls. 

Complacency kills. Let's see some more ins!!


----------



## carodo

I'm in I'm in!!!!


----------



## Irishpride

Count me in if I'm not working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleSeven

I'm in!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Total head count is around 14 right now, give or take. Max class size will be 30 (need even numbers) so reserve your spots boys and girls. I posted 5 days ago and it's almost halfway there...

Edit: head count today sits at 20. 

Hurry up kids. It's first come first serve!


----------



## Irishpride

Confirmed in. I'm on a day off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Since we're coming into the colder seasons, I'll ask that everyone bring something like their patrol jackets, or a zip up style hoodie. We won't be training a lot in these because it would get a little warm, but I'll be using them to demonstrate some points.


----------



## Killjoy

Any idea on date and time?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Killjoy said:


> Any idea on date and time?


Ahem... Post #5. 

November 13th @ 6pm. 
Chocksett Middle School
Sterling MA


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

One week from today boys and girls. Just a friendly reminder! 

Some slight pain may or may not be involved... And someone may or may not be put to sleep  but in the grand scheme of things, you'll learn a lot and have a great time! 

Looking forward to some new faces next week too!


----------



## wwonka

Is it full?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wwonka said:


> Is it full?


Nope, we have about 18-20 going. Plus there's always some that bail at the last second.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I'm still up in air on getting out of work bro. I'm solving it as fast as I can


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

For the attendees... If I haven't mentioned it yet, bring a hoodie. There's a few specific scenarios that I want to cover ESPECIALLY going into the winter. 

See what I'm saying Wonka? There's always a few that bail last minute *COUGH*CFG*COUGH...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bump for tomorrow night. 

Don't be complacent...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Final reminder for tonight... I have some very sneaky tricks to show...


----------



## CapeSpecial

Damn, wish I checked this part of the forum more often. I'll be there next time!


----------



## Goose

CapeSpecial said:


> Damn, wish I checked this part of the forum more often. I'll be there next time!


Excuses have a maximum effective range of zero meters.

It's a sticky and shows up under New Posts every time someone says something, and there's two pages of posts. Get with the program.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Goose said:


> Excuses have a maximum effective range of zero meters.


And boyyyy did I get plenty... 

Let's just say that's the last one I'll be doing for a while.

Those that attended got lots of attention/refinement towards technique and gained some new tricks for the toolbox.

I'm sure some coworkers had some sore necks within the following days...


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm sure some coworkers had some sore necks within the following days...


I think you left yourself wide open for that one bro.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## LA Copper

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> And boyyyy did I get plenty...
> 
> Let's just say that's the last one I'll be doing for a while.


I can relate Cowboy, same thing happened to me when I offered up some training back there a few years ago. I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Goose

LA Copper said:


> I can relate Cowboy, same thing happened to me when I offered up some training back there a few years ago. I wonder what's up with that?


I had everyone bail on a meet and greet last year. I won't be trying to arrange another one of those either. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------

